# Bass Report needed



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Hey there Folks. I am returning from the sand box soon and was wondering if anyone had some good reports for bass in the area. I have been out of country for 8 months so I missed it all so far this year. Any help would be appreciated. I can't wait toput that Skeeter in the water and set the hook! Thanks


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Right now in the ponds in my neighborhood,they're chasing Dragonflies as the dragonflies spawn hovering and dipping over the water.

You can spend 10 minutes just watching a shoreline and see bass literally leaping onto banks trying to nab a dragonfly.

This lure works, not weedless and TOUGH to cast except in no wind ordownwind... alsopretty frail, but it seems in my ponds this is all that works. 

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewriver2seadragonfly.html

Though I can fool them a bit with a plastic frog right at the edges at dawn or dusk.

Good Luck and Welcome Home,

Jim


----------



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Jim for the report. I will be sure to purchase a couple of those dragonfly lures. Thanks again!


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

if you lived or waswilling to come to mobilea guy at wor said hi=e caught 46 bass sat. and 9 specks in the mobile river at the train trussel across from gravine island.he said he fished from daylight to dark and put 32 mile on his trolling motor by the gps.to sum it up they are hot up in the delta now.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure where you're wanting to go: 

Seminole is super hot this time of year with the deep flipping bite as the fish move up onto the flats. 

Locally (Pcola), the rivers have been okay but have changed dramatically from week to week with the water levels. Upper Escambia was good a couple of weeks ago and Blackwater was good (main river) last week during the initial tide fall. I'll know something re Perdido w/n the next week. Tensawis good with crawfish colored crank-baits.

If I were you, I load up and take a couple of day stay at Wingates on Seminole. If you go, let me know and I'll PM you specifics. Make sure you stay for Sunday's buffet and take some Pepto..... 

R/

JP


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I and a buddy hunted the 4 day teal season on Escambia River, we got out early two days andwe tookultralights and we threw some beetlespins and finesse worms and caught several bass. The water is WAY down and you have to be careful where you run right now. BTW thanks for your service, and welcome home when you get here.

:usaflag


----------



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Thanks folks for the info. I appreciate the tips.


----------

